# Help ACPI on Inspiron 4100

## bsolar

Hi,

I'm a new Gentoo user having some problems with ACPI.

I installed 1.4rc2 on my Inspiron 4100 without  problem. My kernel is 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 and I think it's configured right for ACPI, since dmesg says:

```
...

ACPI: Core Subsystem version [20011018]

ACPI: Subsystem enabled

...
```

But no /proc/acpi

Any Idea?

----------

## kcsduke

I don't know a lot about ACPI but I would suggest two things:

1.  Make sure your bios is up-to-date.

2.  Several times I've seen Kerframil suggest using the 'acpi4linux' USE flag.  He says that it will cause a considerably newer ACPI core to be patched against the kernel.  I use this USE flag with my laptop and when i use dmesg I get:

```
ACPI: Subsystem revision 20020918
```

which is nearly a year newer than the 20011018 than the ACPI core you currently have.

----------

## bsolar

Recompiling my kernel with "acpi4linux" in USE doesn't update the ACPI.

Checking USE manual I found "acpi" as USE flag, but the ACPI version doesn't change...

----------

## oniq

Download 2.4.20 and the latest ACPI patch from acpi.sourceforge.net

----------

## xr31Daisy

Why ACPI ?

Dell's Inspiron line's working well with APM ( got my i8200 working just fine.... )

----------

## bsolar

xr31Daisy, you were right. I disabled ACPI support and APM works perfectly.

Merci...

----------

